# Thinking about publishing



## Fredrik Svanberg (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have a long 4e campaign written down in pretty great detail, starting at level 1 and so far we have played it to level 16. I have further material up until level 20 and beyond.

My idea was to try to publish parts of this campaign as stand-alones or an adventure path, or something.

I was wondering if someone could direct me to any resources that are useful for publishing 3rd party material for 4E, legal and such, and also I would like to know if EN Publishing has any interest in such material?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, this definitely isn't how you pitch a publisher.  That's a free starting bit of advice! 

You'll need to read up on the GSL.  You need to know who's doing your art, cartography, and layout.  You always, always need an editor.  You'll need to decide where and how you plan to sell it (likely RPGNow if it's PDF material, unless you have a vast stockpile of money to use for print runs, warehousing and distribution).  Finally you need to think about marketing it.  Use all that info and determine the costs of producing what you want and formulate a basic busines plan which doesn't result in you losing money.


----------



## adamc (Sep 16, 2012)

A question from complete ignorance: Do these adventures have much of a market?

I bought a couple when I was starting out, but didn't really like them and have never used them. I DM a game every couple of weeks, but I make up the content myself -- about the only third-party content I ever use is in the D&D compendium. Well, and the map-tiles/flip-maps I've bought, and even there, I've had to learn to make my own to get enough variety.

It's hard to know what others are doing, though.

What I need are maps and other easily repurposed content (ideas for unique feats or spells that wouldn't unbalance the game, etc.)


----------

